# Synthesizers and Stockhausen



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey there people! Lately I've been diving into electronic music and Queen too. Stockhausen is currently my go-to composer for sonic experiments. After hearing Play the Game by Queen, I wondered if they used similar equipment as mr. Stockhausen! Yes, almost. They use Oberheim synths! What this thread is for, is asking for help in finding out what equipment Stockhausen used. Is there a nice electronic music page on the net?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Any sites devoted to electronic music?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

This site is pretty detailed in the instruments he used, but not in the model of the synth.

http://www.karlheinzstockhausen.org/stockhausen_ensemble_works_english.htm

This was site I got the most info out of his music. it might be the best site on Stockhausen

http://stockhausenspace.blogspot.com/p/list-of-works-alphabetic.html


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Any sites devoted to electronic music?


Helping you without breaking the rules:

If you putt your cursor over the red and use search.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Stockhausen is pre-synth. In the 1950s he used signal generators, filters, and ring modulators.

http://stockhausenspace.blogspot.com/2015/08/stockhausen-on-electronic-music-wdr.html#a2


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> Helping you without breaking the rules:
> 
> If you putt your cursor over the red and use search.


EDM rules! Guess I have homework...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> This site is pretty detailed in the instruments he used, but not in the model of the synth.
> 
> http://www.karlheinzstockhausen.org/stockhausen_ensemble_works_english.htm
> 
> ...


Thank-you! This looks promising


----------



## soni (Jul 3, 2018)

Another interesting composer who used the synthesiser a lot was Milton Babbitt:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes, but the term "synth" might be misleading if you had never seen the RCA-Princeton music "synthesizer" Babbitt used, which was more like a computer, filled an entire room, and used old-timey data punchcards.


----------

